# If Your Hell Bent,Reach For Demon Semen(Caution-Porno Lube Pics)



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

If Your Hell Bent,Reach For Jed&Dan's Original Demon Semen
All Purpose Chain Lube
100% Un-Natural 8 Fluid Oz
:eekster:
Picked this "stuff" up from my ol pal Dan Diaz in the 80's...The cool tool tent w Bob Seals(sp?)always had it handy.
Dan worked for TR many years in the warehouse+occasionally up at Skyline .
He was an indomitable spirit for early MB events in the Northwest...Best remembered for staging the original Hellathon MB race in the Olympia ,Wa area around 87-88sh.
His sister Darlene was a Ritchey racer in the late 80's also, during the Liz"the Beast" Chapman(Newberry) days.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

I still have this sticker on my very first bike tool box. Can't say that I ever used the lube, but the artwork is memorable, definitely.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

oh my god.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Ah, the good old days, that label would get so locked down by the PMRC crowd nowadays.....

Funny a sh*t though if you ask me, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Very cool. I need a bottle of that. I've got one of Dan's old Mantises and Jed was an awesome competitor of mine in the early 90s.

Dan's XCR:


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

he's also the founder of Cruiser Nation.






and that's about the only decent thing i can think to say about dan.

and i know he'd appreciate that.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

Fillet. Where we're you in the early 90's, Flagstaff? Dans girl Golden was a good competitor for most guys also.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

AKamp said:


> Fillet. Where we're you in the early 90's, Flagstaff? Dans girl Golden was a good competitor for most guys also.


I didn't know Dan, but good chance I'd recognize him. Jed I thought was from the Northwest, but could be wrong. Saw him at all the NORBA Nationals. If I recall he rode for Haro then.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> oh my god.


Not an much of an underground comic fan eh?


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanx for the Mantis pix, very Hellathon ish..
Golden was a local Bellinham gal, her dad, Terry, was-is a friend...Tidbit, Golden got her name cause her mom went into labor in Marin co, and they made it only as far as the Golden gate br before she breached...hence the name Golden.
Now, memory being what it is,,,,I thought Jed was Chris Robinson's nickname, 
Chris was Dan's wing man at all events, bro's in bikes...
But hell, it's been awhile and I'm known, very proudly so as an if the memory fades just make sht up kinda guy
Yes on the underground comix fan nod...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Bigwheel said:


> Not an much of an underground comic fan eh?


I do like all sorts of comics and graphic novels, I just have to be in that frame of mind.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

That was a fun Vid. I watched the whole thing. great downhill without being over the top techy.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> I do like all sorts of comics and graphic novels, I just have to be in that frame of mind.


Cool, eat two eggs a day and keep your sunny side up!


----------



## Kdboxerdog (Feb 11, 2012)

My label is a little tamer.


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

oh. yeah. and it's transmission fluid.


----------



## demondan (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey Peeps, This is still available and no it's not what john says it is!


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

demondan said:


> Hey Peeps, This is still available and no it's not what john says it is!


 ;-)


----------



## demondan (Jul 25, 2008)

BenchMaster Thanks for starting the thread, Chris and Jed are two fast mo foes but not one in the same. Jed and I started this after a old style long loop race in C. Gorge Or.Ah Racing in the good ole days Thanks for the mention of some fun events I helped get rolling and Darlene and Golden who would make you work up and down!Also I miss my old Mantis. Never was paid for it but we won't go there... Hope whoever has it loves it as much as I. Oh and I ran a white Perforated Turbo on mine too!!! Happy Trails DD


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

demondan said:


> Hey Peeps, This is still available and no it's not what john says it is!


Hey Mr. 43. The Mud Personman here. How you been?


----------



## demondan (Jul 25, 2008)

Mud Personman!!! Awesome now that you are "here" How the heck are you? Best Pm me your address so I may send you some lube!!


----------



## jipster43 (May 12, 2013)

Sully! I rode with you via all the Chiefs back in the day. My name is JP - All-Terrain-McLane's short little friend from Oly. You were on a softride at the time and we began the ride with a mind altering amount of espresso from your industrial machine that was roughly the size of a small house!

I remember Jed won the final Hellathon ('89) after being up all night at a Portland Butthole Surfer show. 

I still have a couple of bottles of Demon Semen. I tell Dan when I'm running low, he disappears for a few minutes, and voila! A new bottle appears. I've never questioned his methods. Dan's scary in the best of circumstances!

JP


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Well even if the lube sucks I'm sure sales will climb just for the label alone.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

rockychrysler said:


> oh. yeah. and it's transmission fluid.


Wait, that would be ATB. ;D


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

Ola Danno-JP, 
Funny(good) how this site dredges up sediment from bygone era's,
Thanx DD for clarifying Jed n Chris's identities, as stated, my memory's fadin fast.
Still ridin my Softride's, like many retro-grouches here, found what suits my ridin style,so I'm stickin w it.
Look fwd to seeing more pics n hearing more lies,exaggerations n half truths from the NW crowd....
It's all that would-could get us out the door during those February Arctic blasts coming down out of Hell's Gate


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

It was a great name, but (for us) a terrible lube. Too thick/sticky for dry.


----------



## demondan (Jul 25, 2008)

rideit said:


> It was a great name, but (for us) a terrible lube. Too thick/sticky for dry.


Rideit, Its a lube you apply and allow to inseminate for at least a hour.overnight is best. It sucks if you just put it on before a Shred.Slings right off! I lived in Flagstaff for 13 years and up here in Bozeman for 12. Dry places for sure, works great! It's all how it's applied and for some a hassle. 
Happy Trails,
Demon


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

demondan said:


> Its a lube you apply and allow to inseminate for at least a hour.overnight is best. It sucks if you just put it on before a Shred.Slings right off!


Love it long time, not for hit it & leave.


----------



## elrancho66 (May 31, 2007)

demondan said:


> Hey Peeps, This is still available and no it's not what john says it is!


I know what the secret ingredients are but I'm not saying. I have 5 or so bottles in my stash with various labels and one of the very limited edition color T Shirts.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

demondan said:


> Rideit, Its a lube you apply and allow to inseminate for at least a hour.overnight is best. It sucks if you just put it on before a Shred.Slings right off! I lived in Flagstaff for 13 years and up here in Bozeman for 12. Dry places for sure, works great! It's all how it's applied and for some a hassle.
> Happy Trails,
> Demon


I owned a shop here in Teton Valley for most of those years....I think we tried about every application process. I ended up making my own home brew lubes for shop use, basically synthetic motor oil and mineral spirits, with a few other experiments. 
I admit I never gave the DS 'full' experimentation, so that is probably a factor. 
I personally preferred lighter lubes. Kind of like a heavy duty pro link gold worked best for us...but obviously everyone has different results!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Is it similar to Phil's in consistency?


----------



## demondan (Jul 25, 2008)

Rideit,
Next time I am down I will bring you a jug to try it again if you like?
Namaste,
Demon


----------



## demondan (Jul 25, 2008)

Yes it is. A little tackier...


----------



## demondan (Jul 25, 2008)

Remember it's not who you know but how you know them...


----------



## ep-gnar (May 16, 2009)

I have been testing for a long time and am here to say the **** works. Don't listen to Dan, just spooge a bunch on and go riding. Might look dirty and goopy but your ride will be happy. And tell her it'll wash in the shower, even though it isn't entirely true.


----------

